# Solved: Old 8 track tapes to cd



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

Can someone help me convert my old 8 track tapes to cd ? I have many sentimental ones and they are getting bad, nevermind being stuck together at times when they were damaged, I can say however, they still play fine.
Please help with techicnal info and software if possible..thanx upfront 4 ur help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you'll need an 8-track player that can has an audio line output, this can connect to your computer's line input How do you play them now? Other than that, there are a host of free applications for recording audio that should do the trick.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Here`s a link to Audacity, a lot of people use it. It is found here: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

Thankyou very much for all who replied and for the advice and link to download Audacity.
I will try this out and inform yourselves of the outcome.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You never did tell us if you had something that has audio outputs to connect to the computer.


----------



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanx to everyone ! Yes, I do have the necessary tools and player to connect to the computer. Sorry for my late reply, I was away. It's solved and I owe a big thanx to you all.


----------

